# Help with motor install



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I purchased my ex forklift motor months ago ... and upon my receipt of the motor I was in such a rush to get it adapted to the gearbox, I didn't even get a chance to test it.

It is now months later and after much pestering phone calls to the engineers, I am now a proud owner of an adapted Clark 11" Series DC motor and Nissan 5 speed (no clutch).

As keen as everyone is to see their motor in action i have tried to connect it to a 12V battery but all I seem to get are sparks and slightly burnt terminals.

A bit more background history:

I asked the engineers to advance the end housing 13 degrees which I believe they have done (to my directions if they were correct) I couldn't really tell if the brushes lined up with the coils to start off with ... but I believe they have advanced it 13 degrees anyhow.

I am also a bit of a chicken when it comes to sparking so I held the final connection in place only for a split second ... but saw no movement in the rotor at all ... just big sparks on the terminal ... i expected to see some sort of movement.

I am able to turn the rotor by hand ... it doesn't freely spin ... but turns fairly easily ... this was the same feel before the motor was adapted to the gearbox.

By the way, it should have been advanced for CCW rotation ... so I have jumpered S1-S2 and connecting DC to A1 and A2 

Any ideas ? 
I was thinking of adding a circuit breaker or fuse to the circuit and then just switching it on ... but how big to size the fuse ? and didn't want to damage anything if you guys think something stands out as not right.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

You need to jumper S2 to A1 and put 12v across S1 and A2.

Good luck
Keith


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Keith ... that did the trick

Works perfectly now ... ...

These engineers did a pretty good job ... took forever ... but I'm pretty happy with it.

The coupler uses the existing clutch plate center and matches to the splined shaft of the Clark forklift motor. They also advanced the end housing and sourced an additional bearing which was missing for free.

Now, to find a welder and look at mouning this sucker !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice motor. Big and Hefty. How much power are you planning on feeding this beast? Be sure to get some video footage when you have it up and running with full power. What controller are you planning on using? 

Pete


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks a nice hefty motor, your bell housing couldn't have been any smaller for that to fit.

I'm looking forward to video also.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah ... it's a nice fit for the gearbox ...

Since i'm using my own made battery blocks initially, i have ordered the Synkro which is 700 Amp and i'll run 156V

I'm sizing the whole circuit with 4/0 cable and the larger components so that if i'm happy with the conversion i'll fork out the money for lithiums (or whatever is out in 12 months time), a 1000+ Amp controller and just slot them in.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

I Hitashe MP4110-14b dc motor at 48v
I only have a( - ),( PA) and (PB )connector on the motor not four.
How do I test this motor???? I only see three conectors on this motor.


----------

